# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Visit to Aquamart, JJ Mall, BangKok, Thailand

## GreenChapter

Just came back from Thailand, and here are some pictures to share of one of the best shop at the JJ Mall/Market.

----------


## GreenChapter



----------


## GreenChapter



----------


## marle

nice pictures. thank you for sharing.

----------


## hyun007

You missed out the chatuchak market which is just beside it.
There are quite a few shrimps shop as well and are open everyday.

----------


## sfc

Hi Hyun007,

any advice that can we bring back the shrimp to singapore from chatucak market?

Cheers
Eric

----------


## hyun007

Hi Eric,

Depend on what shrimp you are after.
One of the shop, Pranee(you can google praneeaquabox for their location, it is a hidden jewl and their weekend staff can speak chinese) is specialise in packing and sending their CRS oversea.
Most of their shrimps are from Taiwan.
I have one of their chinese speaking staff email, if you need it, you can private me.

There are a couple of shops there, where their shrimps are from Japan but the price is a little steep.

----------


## marle

Is this shop still in operation at JJ mall?

----------

